# Korver traded to Jazz for Giricek & protected 1st rounder..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

STEFANSKI!



> SALT LAKE CITY (December 29, 2007) – Utah Jazz general manager Kevin O’Connor announced today that the team has acquired forward Kyle Korver from the Philadelphia 76ers in exchange for guard Gordan Giricek and a protected first-round pick.
> 
> “We made a trade which we feel improves our team this year,” said general manager Kevin O’Connor.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

This is a good trade, cuts 2 years off of Kyle's contract, but I wonder what year and conditions are on the pick.

Sad to see Kyle go, though especially to Utah. I really liked him.


----------



## highlite15 (Dec 24, 2007)

Great trade for the sixers. Korver was overpaid for being that one-dimensional. His contract extended through 2011 topping off at over 5.5M. Giricek is owed 4M this season then comes becomes free agent freeing up nearly 5M additional for Stefanski to work with this summer in addition to the the 19M owed to Webber and 7M to McKie. 2 first round picks to work with (potentially trading both to move up and grab a blue chipper)

Great deal! Time to start getting excited about this teams future with a real GM calling the shots.

The sig is fine, no need to add this into your post


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Stefanski should also be credited for the Sean Williams, Marcus Williams, Josh Boone and Nenad Kristic picks. What do all those players have in common? They were all picked in the mid to late positions of the draft.

Don't be surprised if Stefanski finds some value with that pick.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

aside from the iverson trade, whens the last time we made a cap-cutting move?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Im not sure what to say about this trade. I like Kyle met him a few times. Often spoke at the Sunoco Gas station in Conshohocken. We have good relations with the Jazz. We have traded with them often


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

I remember the last time a trade went lopsided with Utah and Philly. Hornacek going for Jeff Malone. 
Utah will benefit talentwise, bank on it.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I like the trade for the sixers. This is a good move to toward rebuilding. Korver's contract is too long and they got a first rounder in return also. Great job.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Good deal for the Sixers with Louis Williams and AI's extension coming up. Korver's a roleplayer, he can be replaced with a draft pick. If they can manage to move Andre Miller you guys might have the makings of a good team in a few years.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

dropkickmeltinjohns said:


> I remember the last time a trade went lopsided with Utah and Philly. Hornacek going for Jeff Malone.
> Utah will benefit talentwise, bank on it.


Sure, and philly saves $15 mil, plus getting a draft pick(Even if they don't get it til 2014).


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> aside from the iverson trade, whens the last time we made a cap-cutting move?


Eric Snow trade.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I think this trade benefits both teams. Don't expect much of anything out of Giricek, though.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I know I'm not. When I saw the deal I just looked at him as an expiring contract.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Same here, he'll rot on the bench


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, he'll be sitting with the other bench riding gunner Rodney Carney. lol


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Didn't see this coming.

Dalembert next?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

thaKEAF said:


> Didn't see this coming.
> 
> Dalembert next?


I really don't see Dalembert getting moved this season. If he is moved the Sixers will have to take on some bad contracts in return. Either that or thrown him in a trade with one of the team's more attractive pieces.

Despite Stefanski saying he likes the all Andre back court, I think Miller is going to be the next moved. His value is way too high at this point for the team to really consider keeping him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

This was the first of various moves, I do feel Miller and Cheeks wont be Sixers next year


----------



## captainobvious (Jan 14, 2008)

Excellent move for the sixers. Korver, while a nice guy, is one dimensional. He cant create a shot for himself and can get a shot off when not guarded or off a screen. Defense was questionable at best as well.

Can someone post the "conditions" of the draft pick ?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And Giricek was waived today.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

That's good. Giricek was never the point anyways.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> That's good. Giricek was never the point anyways.


Yea just clearing up room to get a free agent. We also have to resign igoudala that will be big this off season.


----------

